# Who are your favorite pen kit suppliers (and favorite "unique" kits)?



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I just had a rather pitiful encounter with one of my pen kit suppliers who likes to talk to their customers like they are a 5 year old, so rather than go on any more of a rant, I thought I'd actually post something helpful. 

So what suppliers are your personal favorites (for variety and customer service, or any other reason), and what pens are your favorites to order from them?


I'll start---

Beartooth Woods---- Churchill, El Grande, Sierras, cigars, and various 7mm kits.


Craft Supplies--- the big Gentlemen's pen, Statesman, and their 7mm kits are good (would be better if they left the "A" off the slimline clip).


Lau Lau woodworks--- I just got in my first batch of "Stretch" pens, and I LOVE them! Especially the durable platings-- ti gold and black ti.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 18, 2010)

I like how Craft Supplies ships the same or the next day you order and provides you with a tracking number.   I despise a big pen kit seller that the actual ship date seems to be when ever they get around to it.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 18, 2010)

+1 for Aaron at laulauwoodworks.com  I love his "neopean" for sets, one pen and one with a .05mm pencil insert.  He has some darn nice curly koa wood blanks too!

I buy jr statesmen and jr gents from Ed at exotics, so that I don't have to buy 10 at a time to get a price break.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Woodcraft out in Roswell, Ga. It's the only place I've been, but it was a cool place. I'm extrememly fond of their Bullet pen kit, with the exception of the clip. Next time I'm gonna buy some chrome clips to replace the cheesy looking little rifle shaped clip.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 18, 2010)

CSUSA and WoodTurningz...WT is cheaper on Cigars.


----------



## latelearner (Sep 18, 2010)

In no particular order, I like the following:

Arizona Silhouette
Exoticblanks.com
Bear Tooth Woods

All of the above offer great customer service and excellent products.


----------



## tim self (Sep 18, 2010)

Depending on which kits I'm using:

Woodenwhimsies
Exotics
CSUSA
AS

I just haven't gotten around to buying from Ernie.  And yes, Bill can be a little rough around the edges.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2010)

I did forget to mention Woodturningz for their 7mm and cigar kits, definitely good people to deal with. 

I've bought from Ernie at Beartooth off and on for the past several years and he's always been a fantastic person to deal with. The folks at CSUSA are also some of the more helpful folks too in my experience.


----------



## JimB (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't really say I have a favorite supplier. I have bought from CSUSA, BTW, AS (group buy), Woodcraft and Rockler. I have always received excellent service from all of them. I have had only 2 problems with kits I purchased and in both cases the supplier resolved the problem immediately.


----------



## Willee (Sep 19, 2010)

No one speaking up for Berea?


----------



## rtodasr (Sep 19, 2010)

woodcraft... wall streets, any cigar kits


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2010)

Willee said:


> No one speaking up for Berea?




Although Berea does sell direct, they are represented by Arizona Silhouette, Beartoothwoods and, starting Monday-www.exoticblanks.com

Because this is "penturning", as I understand it, that is about all I can say without it being an ad.

Keep an eye on the MVV in the next couple weeks, there will be more "observations" about this development.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 19, 2010)

Willee said:


> No one speaking up for Berea?




I haven't personally ordered from them. Most of the pens I sell are "unique" types--- like the Gent, Baron, Zen, etc... who tend to only be available from 1 or 2 suppliers.


For the pens I can get "anywhere", like cigars, 7mms, and Sierras, I order those from wherever (and whenever) I order those "unique" pens mentioned above..... as long as the price is reasonable. Saves me in shipping charges usually, since I rarely buy more than 5-10 kits at a time of anything.


----------



## juteck (Sep 19, 2010)

Willee said:
			
		

> No one speaking up for Berea?



I order direct from Berea as well as their resellers.  Have always had good service and fast shipping. Also ordered with good service from Arizona silhouette, Craft supplies, woodcraft, bear tooth, woodtuningz, laulau, Packard woodworks, etc. It's been a while since I've ordered from Hut or PSI - never bad service, just not quite as quick as the others.


----------



## juteck (Sep 19, 2010)

juteck said:
			
		

> I order direct from Berea as well as their resellers.  Have always had good service and fast shipping.



Forgot to mention that every now and then, Berea direct has a special that I haven't seen beat before - but you have to keep an eye on their website almost weekly to luck in on a good one.


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 19, 2010)

Mostly Bear Tooth Woods and CSUSA.  I have bought from others but these two carry all the kits I like making.

Eugene.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 19, 2010)

I had to pull my post to this because some would get upset. All the big names were mentioned as far as sellers. Buy from the whomever you feel has the best price. As far as kit goes  good luck with that one.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 19, 2010)

I prefer Woodturningz. Ryan, Beth and the group are nice to work with and priced right.


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 19, 2010)

Bear Tooth Woods.  Ernie has the kits I make, his customer service is first rate and he's just a darn good person.  Ernie's kits are the highest quality and very fairly priced.

Woodturningz.  Ryan has a great selection of wood and acrylics and his prices are fair.  Customer service is tops.

Matthew


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 20, 2010)

Very good list here folks, thanks for participating, and keep'em coming!

As a side note, for woodturning tools, it's really hard to beat the value of the PSI lathe tools. Dollar for dollar they will do nearly all that you want.


----------



## jtdesigns (Sep 21, 2010)

Jr. Gents, Jr. Statesman, Statesman, Sienna--CSUSA


----------



## Wildman (Sep 21, 2010)

Have yet to find a kit did not like, Berea, PSI, Wood-n-Whimsies.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 21, 2010)

I like all of our major suppliers, particularly Arizona Silhouette. For kits, I prefer the Churchill and the Jr. Gent.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 21, 2010)

Exoticblanks.com - Best unusual and different blanks.  Fast service.
Arizona Silhouette - Good specials, good prices, full range of supplies.  Fast service.
Bear Tooth Woods - Huge assortment of blanks.  Good specials.  Full range of supplies.  fast service.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

For me - any of the vendors that support this site!

I especially love Exotics because I can find almost anything there. I don't order large orders so Exotics work perfect for me.

I am really partial to Jr Gent II's!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

In this Order:
Exotic Blanks
Bear Tooth Woods
Arizona Silohuette


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Sep 21, 2010)

I use several because each one has a particular kit or price on a kit that I like.

Arizona Silhouette ( I wish they would get the El Camino's in some different platings:wink: ) 

Beartoothwoods ( I especially like the black chrome and gold/silver Euro's )

Woodturningz

CSUSA

Penn State Ind 

The only thing I don't care for ( pertains to CSUSA ) is the fact that they put that little "a" on their clips and centerbands on some of their pens.  I'd prefer to not have someone else's logo on my pens.


----------

